# I cam across this on the web, thoght youd like to know the dangers in



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

http://journalstar.com/articles/2007/11/01...20956256710.txt

Feds take bite out of piranha dealer's wallet
By the Lincoln Journal Star
Thursday, Nov 01, 2007 - 09:08:46 pm CDT
A Lincoln man must pay $10,000 in fines for selling several hundred flesh-eating fish to Floridians.

Brandon Rodgers, 26, pleaded guilty in U.S. District Court in September to transporting piranha from Nebraska, where they would die in winter if introduced into the wild, to Florida, where they would not.

The importation or possession of piranha is illegal in Florida and most every other warm weather state. Doing so is a federal violation of the Lacey Act, which in part regulates the importation of birds and animals into foreign habitats. Rodgers was sentenced Thursday by U.S. Magistrate Judge David Piester to three years probation and $10,000 restitution. Rodgers, who according to his myspace.com page operates an Internet-based company called Rodgers Aquatics, is banned from commercial dealings in fish or wildlife while on probation.

Between April 1, 2005, and June 15, 2007, Rodgers sold and shipped about 300 piranha to Florida and other states, according to the U.S. Attorney's Office. He knowingly sold the fish to customers in illegal states through Internet sites such as eBay.

The $10,000 fine will be split evenly between the Nebraska Wildlife Crimestoppers fund and the Nebraska Game and Parks investigative cash fund.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

OH CANADA ! OUR HOME AND NATIVE LAND!
Ahhh yes, i love canada.


----------



## Quad (Apr 5, 2006)

thats where i got mine from...no wonder his site is down...


----------



## BADXMPL (May 7, 2007)

sorry to hear that man. his fish were the best in the united states too.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear about this Rodger, good luck and hope you get back on your feet soon man.

Hater


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Rodger, sorry to hear about that situation (again).


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

lets start a fund raiser to pay the fine.


----------



## tom98390 (Jul 19, 2007)

Canso said:


> lets start a fund raiser to pay the fine.


Give me some background info here and I am in.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Unlucky, pleased i live in the UK where things are a lot easier when it comes to these laws,,,


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Canso said:


> lets start a fund raiser to pay the fine.


For what? to pay for his Greed?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> lets start a fund raiser to pay the fine.


For what? to pay for his Greed?
[/quote]

Exactly what I was thinking. Dumb on his part selling to a state where they are illegal. This isnt the first time either? If so even dumber.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

They could have listed this site as a selling point instead of Ebay, that would have been bad..............


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

^^ It would have been free publicity. I doubt they are going after ebay because of someone selling something on there.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> lets start a fund raiser to pay the fine.


For what? to pay for his Greed?
[/quote]

Damn Vic, aren't you being a little harsh. I'm sure he is aware he made a mistake.

Life is all about making mistakes and learning from them.

Hater


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Hater said:


> lets start a fund raiser to pay the fine.


For what? to pay for his Greed?
[/quote]

Damn Vic, aren't you being a little harsh. I'm sure he is aware he made a mistake.

Life is all about making mistakes and learning from them.

Hater
[/quote]

bro it says over 300 fish were shipped illegally, 1 fish is a mistake, 2nd time is a dumb move, but 300 fish?

thats GREED bro.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> lets start a fund raiser to pay the fine.


For what? to pay for his Greed?
[/quote]

Damn Vic, aren't you being a little harsh. I'm sure he is aware he made a mistake.

Life is all about making mistakes and learning from them.

Hater
[/quote]

bro it says over 300 fish were shipped illegally, 1 fish is a mistake, 2nd time is a dumb move, but 300 fish?

thats GREED bro.
[/quote]

Damnit!!!!!!

You are right Vic. Still got nothing for love for Rodger.

Hater


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't know if I should feel bad for him or not.
I feel worse for the P in the picture whose lips are cut of.
Poor guy.


----------



## eczs-1 (Nov 17, 2005)

the_skdster said:


> I don't know if I should feel bad for him or not.
> I feel worse for the P in the picture whose lips are cut of.
> Poor guy.


That is a dead,mounted piranha-not a live one.

Hate to tell you this, boys, but from what I have heard and seen recently, Brandon was just the warm up for the real festivities to come.You want to play...you got to pay.

John


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

why could i care less about this?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> why could i care less about this?


thats kind of cold. I never did buisness with him, but he was a sponser here, and alot of people know him.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im sorry im sorry, i was having a bad day. its no joke being hard up on business. i retract my ass of a statement from before. from now on ill only post when im happy and my football team didnt just loose. 
well best of luck to him man, hopfully all goes well. i guess all i can offer is best wishes


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I wonder if any buyers got caught up in this situation?

Anybody from Forida involved in this, may be members of this board?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Well, I had better post something here. I was greedy and did send fish to all 50 states. People would call and beg and beg me to send them fish becasue they couldn't get them anywhere else. That doesn't excuse it at all, and It is still illegal. I don't want sympathy, I believe this thread was just posted to warn people of the dangers of violating the Federal Lacy Act by using me as an example.

I'll never be a sponsor again, I was sick of losing money in this business and it's just too much of a headache. Veteran's like George and Pedro have it down, and Nate is well on his way there. I just wasn't cut out for it, I had fun for a couple years, but it got old, and now I'm moving on. It's been fun!!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

AND they said i was negative....

I PREECH REALITY SON!

and Brandon, sorry to see u in this situation, i really do, Best of luck to u and ur wife in ur next business undertaking.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Says the guy who wanted to know if he could mix RBPs with Doviis.

Seriously, WTF, why is everyone in here a n00b in your enlightened opinion?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Someone learned a new word today...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Quite with the non-sense...


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

eczs-1 said:


> I don't know if I should feel bad for him or not.
> I feel worse for the P in the picture whose lips are cut of.
> Poor guy.


That is a dead,mounted piranha-not a live one.

Hate to tell you this, boys, but from what I have heard and seen recently, Brandon was just the warm up for the real festivities to come.You want to play...you got to pay.

John
[/quote]
Oh. That makes me feel a whole lot better.
Thanks!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. Things come and go man happens to the best of us.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Rodgers said:


> Well, I had better post something here. I was greedy and did send fish to all 50 states. People would call and beg and beg me to send them fish becasue they couldn't get them anywhere else. That doesn't excuse it at all, and It is still illegal. I don't want sympathy, I believe this thread was just posted to warn people of the dangers of violating the Federal Lacy Act by using me as an example.
> 
> I'll never be a sponsor again, I was sick of losing money in this business and it's just too much of a headache. Veteran's like George and Pedro have it down, and Nate is well on his way there. I just wasn't cut out for it, I had fun for a couple years, but it got old, and now I'm moving on. It's been fun!!


Hey Brandon...good to see you are handling this ok. Even though there are people on this forum.....which I personally find amazingly pathetic and in very poor taste.....that enjoy the misfortune of others...we dont all feel this way. I hope everything works out for you in what ever you decide to do


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I still love you all! I'll miss hooking you all up, lol. But the time has come for me to move on. Thanks for all of the support and bashing, I've enjoyed it all thouroughly. I still own 3 RBP's as my pets weee! the last remnat of a business adventure gone bad. I'll stick around to post here and there, and who knows what the future might bring ehh?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Brandon, I do wish you luck as well and hope that things go better for you in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

That's a bummer man, sorry to hear it. Good luck with whatever you decide to do next.
By the way your old 240 is still holding water for me.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry to about what happened to you. I didnt really know you since I never order from you. But I hope you make it out of this. But look at the bright side, it could have been worse *I think*.

Try and do good things in your Community, so that maybe you can get the Probation shorten.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Rodgers' Aquatics Posted Today, 10:55 AM
> I still love you all! I'll miss hooking you all up, lol. But the time has come for me to move on. Thanks for all of the support and bashing, I've enjoyed it all thouroughly. I still own 3 RBP's as my pets weee! the last remnat of a business adventure gone bad. I'll stick around to post here and there, and who knows what the future might bring ehh?


I sincerely hope the next I read about you in the paper its not about one of your RBP's biting your hand. Good luck Brandon!

Frank


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Haha, Thanks guys. GG and Hastatus, thanks for stopping by, I appreciate everything. I'll see you all around from time to time I'm sure. I think 1 of my photo's may end up in the newest piranha identification book as well !!
-Brandon


----------



## Quad (Apr 5, 2006)

not to be an ass or anything...but since ur out of the buisness, does this mean you have a whole bunch of tanks and equipment you're goin to be selling?

-nvm, just saw ur other post


----------



## PRP (Nov 14, 2007)

Good Luck Brandon,

As a piranha hobbyist, I believe people in some states still appreciate your help and your fish.

Regards,

PRP


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey man, Sorry to hear about this.. I haven't had an opportunity to make any purchases from you my self but I have heard nothing but great things about you... I hope you pull through ok and wish you the best of luck in what ever you decide to venture into next...

GOOD LUCK MAN... AND KEEP ON KEEPIN ON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









R.T.


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

$10,000 is a sh*t ton of money...sucks it had to go to the feds. All these laws against piranhas really piss me off. My own small town of 40,000 people just outlawed piranhas about 2 months ago.


----------

